# 12 bolt rear



## army6741 (Jul 3, 2014)

is a 65-66 chevelle 12 bolt rear a direct bolt in on a 1965 GTO? any alterations to driveshaft? spring locations? or anything else. I know they both used the narrow rear. I have the stock GTO 10 bolt rear in my car with 3:55 gears. the engine I will be using is just shy of 500 HP. thanks for any info. pinion head.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

PinionHead is the guru on this one, but in my knowledge, the '65-'66 Chevelle 12 bolt is no stronger than the original 8.2 Pontiac 10 bolt. In fact, it may be weaker. The later 8.5 10 bolt is a stronger unit. For 500HP, I would be looking at a Ford 9 inch for sure.


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Having had a 9" Ford in a Studebaker, I can verify they are super strong and easy to change ring and pinon gears having a removable center section. Just find one the right width (or have one narrowed) and have brackets for your suspension arms welded on.

Many of the guys on the PY forum - Pontiac - Street - PY Online Forums - use the Moser 12 bolt rears and Moser 9" Ford rears. These are ready to bolt in and will handle far more than 500 hp. Here are some links:

12 BOLT MUSCLE PAK - Moser Engineering

9" HD STAMPED MUSCLEPAK - Moser Engineering

Hope this is of some help.


----------

